# How long u take Progesterone after FET and BFP?



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Just curious about how many weeks after  BFP following FET did you take progesterone for? Our clinic have advised until 10 weeks PG as that is when placenta takes over ??..


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hello,

my clinic (the lister) prescribe it until 12 weeks.  I had a bfp 18 months ago, and now have a beautiful baby boy.....so it worked for us!

good luck with your pregnancy.
angela


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I was never given any with my fet pregnancy (it wat natural fet though) and now have a lovely 11 month old boy xxxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

i was prescribed for 12 weeks from a natural FET. i have dd.
take care and all the best
judy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

some clinics monitor your progesterone levels and tailor it to your so it will differ
L x


----------



## Marshmallow (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there,

I was treated at Care in Sheffield and had to use Ultragestone pessaries up to the end of my 12th week, but began reducing them from week 10 I think it was.  I was so glad to see the back of them I can tell you!

Good luck

Marshmallow xx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

I had a medicated FET also and continued with the pessaries for 12 weeks.  But like marshmallow began reducing them from about 9 or 10 weeks.

Lots of luck!


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Was it still 2 a day-1 in the morning & 1 in the evening?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya
I had medicated FET and used 2 pessaries a day (one at night, one in the morning) up to 12 weeks then was advised to just stop.

I now have a beautiful baby girl.

All the best
Sharon x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Quiet storm said:


> Was it still 2 a day-1 in the morning & 1 in the evening?


Sorry, I just saw this. I *think* it went down to 1 a day, but I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks, I ask becos my clinic the Lister said if I get a BFP, it will be 1 daily


----------

